# Tablet?



## vynyard1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am thinking about acquiring a tablet any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Just gotta Galaxy Tab 10.1 .. its not bad really. I mean, my parents bought it for my college graduation present so I didnt dish out the dough. It's fast for the most part. I noticed that some games hate it.. not sure why. And honestly, my phone (droid X) with Liquid GB is faster... I'd say personally, go with an Asus Transformer.. jus my opinion tho.


----------



## LowFire (Jul 23, 2011)

My rooted Flyer is great for a lot, very smooth

Even plays Tegra games very well with Chainfire3D


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a Xoom and like it. But I would recommend the Tab 10.1 because of the size and speed.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Hold on to your thoughts after this one.....

Get the iPad2.... hands down the best tablet available....

Yes I said it..... lol but it's the honest truth and nothing android can come close to it! Not being a fan of apple here, just speaking the truth!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was trying to decide on this myself not to long ago, & it came down between the iPad2 & the Galaxy 10.1. I ended up passing on both & not getting a tablet period, but that's beside the point.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I got a Galaxy Tab 10.1 and I really like it. Honestly, it's just a toy but it's nice to have laying around for web browsing, game playing, etc. Definitely can't replace a laptop but handy.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I really don't think they're worth spending the money on unless you really want it and have the money to, but it just seems like another way for companies to compete and have you toss money around. I do think Android will continue to push certain updates to tablets that Android phones won't get like honeycomb. It would be nice to play around with though.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

If you want a tablet, go to Best Buy and get a TouchPad for $99 tomorrow! Great deal!


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Agree with pat! A 99 tablet couldn't be too bad! I still wonder why theyre being discontiuned though, I'm definitely going to bestbuy mobile tomorrow and checking it out!

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Being unable to acquire the HP Touchpad and seeing the price jump up to roughly what the other Android tablets were, I decided to look at the comparisons of the ASUS Transformer and the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 and eventually decided that I'm going to be getting the transformer based on all of the benchmarks and reviews I saw. It seems like they have the best specs and features available for what I wanted. HDMI out and SD Card were two things that I really wanted, just because you never know when you're going to want to do video out and upgrading storage seemed like a good idea for me. It can install Ubuntu, which is another plus and I'm not sure if the Galaxy Tab can or not. The benchmarks for both were almost exactly the same though according to Anandtech's review. Also as far as the HP Touchpad goes, I'm worried that Android will run poorly on it once it gets ported over and in the meantime the app selection will be poor.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I just about give up on getting a touchpad as well. Think I'm going to hold out and get the Toshiba excite.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forum App.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

I got really really lucky and got the very last touchpad in my area and probably in the state at Staples. It was the 32GB model and the clerk was going to buy it but his coworker had one in the back and his wife said he couldnt buy it. So the clerk i spoke with bought his coworkers and i got the last one. I was so unbelievably stoked and i love it. Its amazing for the price. I know its hard to find but its a sick tablet. My fiancee had the palm pre plus on Verizon so i was familiar with webos and i actually really like it a lot. It just needs more apps. Once android gets on this beast, i will be a very happy man.

In my opinion though, android tablets are way way over priced. Dont get sucked in, i almost did. I almost bought the tab 10.1 but then i thought...i spent $700 on my laptop that has an i5 processor, a 500GB hard drive, an LED 17 in. screen, dvd drive, hdmi out, 3 usbs....the list goes on but what can a $300-$600 Android tablet do that my laptop cant? the only answer i came up with was access the android market. And my HTC Thunderbolt takes care of that void. I mean if i did have the money and wasnt a working college student, sure i might go buy the tab 10.1 or transformer but i dont. I got super lucky and snagged a Touchpad for $150 and couldnt be happier with it (especially overclocked at 1.7 ghz!) That being said, i wouldnt pay more than that for a tablet. I basically use it for web browsing when i dont need my laptop, email when i dont feel like using my phone, and the occasional game (though there is limited options)

I hope this helps you out a bit and will either save you some money. Either way good luck.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Last week I bought a Xoom after weighing all my options. Aside from the weight, which has not bothered me it is perfect. At work we have a holy war between me and Apple fan boys who ridiculed me for buying a Xoom. When I brought the tablet in, they could not find one thing to complain about...it is fast and beat both the Ipad and Ipad2 on speed tests (browser). I don't like Samsung they basically have used Apple's model (propriety connectors and adapters, no micro sd card).


----------

